# Are there [Worldmark Reservation] snipers available?



## smmatrix (Jul 12, 2016)

With my eBay purchases, I always snipe at the last 3 seconds before end of auction so to assure no one can outbid me.  There are a ton of these services and programs around.  I still use one which I programmed myself back in 2003 with few modifications since.  

I'm thinking there's a need for a Worldmark sniper.  With an automated program, all parameters can be inputted the night before, set to grab any property and have a completed/confirmed reservations 3 seconds after reservations open at 6:00:00am.  I wonder if there's a commercial need for this?  Perhaps a viable service?

And, it can be used to scan for bonus time.  For example, I'm checking my computer every couple hours manually looking for something to pop up at Arrow Point for the night of the 24th.  Nothing so far, and I've searched for days already.  

I'm a programmer myself and could probably write such an application, but my knowledge is limited to older languages.  Probably C++, Java or newer code would be more appropriate which I would need to hire out.  

Any thoughts on the matter?  Any snipers exists already?


----------



## rhonda (Jul 12, 2016)

Link to Worldmark The Club Website's Terms agreed to for access: HERE

Me'thinks the sniper tool would be in conflict with Section 5 Paragraph (h) on Prohibited Activities.



			
				snippet from Terms said:
			
		

> 5. PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES
> 
> You are specifically prohibited from any use of this Web Site, and you agree not to use or permit others to use this Web Site, for any of the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## samara64 (Jul 12, 2016)

Few years back, there was a website where you can input your BT search and they email you once it becomes available.

Worldmark shut down this service a month after it was started and programmed the Worldmark website to avoid such searches. I am sure they will reprogram the system to disallow it again.

I think Wyndham did the same thing too with VIP robots that did search the web for availability.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 13, 2016)

Not only did Wyndham re program thee shut down the guys that were using the bots


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2016)

This is why many websites now require the input of a code that you see on a picture, or require a click of the mouse in a specified area. I am really surprised that websites like II haven't gone this way also.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 24, 2016)

smmatrix said:


> With my eBay purchases, I always snipe at the last 3 seconds before end of auction so to assure no one can outbid me.  There are a ton of these services and programs around. ...



I used to do my own eBay snips but thanks to Ron P. I found esnipe.com.

I use it for all my eBay purchases.  The two main reasons are that I don't have to be at a computer when an auction ends and I don't have to worry about my power or internet service going out at an inopportune time.

It is a very cheap service and you only pay if you win the auction.


----------



## Gaozhen (Jul 28, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> I used to do my own eBay snips but thanks to Ron P. I found esnipe.com.
> 
> I use it for all my eBay purchases.  The two main reasons are that I don't have to be at a computer when an auction ends and I don't have to worry about my power or internet service going out at an inopportune time.
> 
> It is a very cheap service and you only pay if you win the auction.



Same here, cheap & reliable. I even use it on small cheap items just so I don't obsess or decide to up the bid in the heat of the moment.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 28, 2016)

OP is talking about using Snipe to make reservatons, which is disallowed.


----------

